# Favorite Brahms 1st



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

Of all the Brahms symphonies, the 1st is the one that I've yet to find a satisfying recording. I've got Karajan for the 2nd and 3rd and Kleiber for the 4th, but try as I might I just can't find a recording of the 1st that really does it for me. As of right now, I've got Szell. I've also tried Karajan, Walter, and Rattle. Szell _almost_ gets there, but there are many spots (particularly in the finale) that just don't add up.

So what I want to know is, does anybody have a recording of Brahms' 1st Symphony they could recommend, aside from the mentioned conductors?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

'64 Karajan (DG)--powerful reading. That entire cycle does it for me. Bold.

For something different, try Harnoncourt.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Vaneyes said:


> '64 Karajan (DG)--powerful reading. That entire cycle does it for me. Bold.
> 
> For something different, try Harnoncourt.


I have this one too, and it's the ONLY recording of this work that I have and will likely ever need. Not a very exciting symphony as far as I am concerned. Stodgy.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Klemperer.
And, if you can live with a _very_ slow tempo for the big tune in the finale, Giulini with the LA Phil are pretty impressive too.
cheers,
G


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Van Beinum is ok.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Is anybody familiar with Jochum's recordings with London and/or Berlin? I've heard his "famous" Brahms piano concertos with Gilels and hated them, but I'm intrigued from listening to both excerpts of the First Symphony.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

> Is anybody familiar with Jochum's recordings with London and/or Berlin? I've heard his "famous" Brahms piano concertos with Gilels and hated them, but I'm intrigued from listening to both excerpts of the First Symphony.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Agree about the Gilels/Jochum outing, as I do with so many "rosette" recordings.
And I must pass on both of Jochum's symphonic cycles. Interps are similar...as in slow. Before I bail out, I keep wanting to yell, "Get on with it, man!"


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> And I must pass on both of Jochum's symphonic cycles. Interps are similar...as in slow. Before I bail out, I keep wanting to yell, "Get on with it, man!"


That's exactly how I feel about it. It's just agonizing. And the more I listen to recordings of Brahms' First Symphony, the more I feel that my quest for the definitive/perfect issue is futile. Maybe I should just stick with Szell? I mean, I doubt I'll ever find a recording of the First that's as undeniably definitive as Kleiber's Brahms 4.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

I prefer Furtwangler in Brahms 4.


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Zubin Mehta and the Wiener Philharmoniker on Decca (1981)


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

kertesz is very good, too.

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...d2=21086&name_role2=3&bcorder=31&comp_id=3493


----------



## Donzelague (May 4, 2010)

Horenstein, London Symphony Orchestra, 1962, Chesky Records. The best!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Donzelague said:


> Horenstein, London Symphony Orchestra, 1962, Chesky Records. The best!


The best...I guess *that* does it. Everyone must buy it now. Hope there's enough.


----------



## Donzelague (May 4, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> The best...I guess *that* does it. Everyone must buy it now. Hope there's enough.


Hey, don't sap my juvenile enthousiasm!


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I just obtained the Rattle series and admit I like his 1st very much.

Jim


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Like Jeff, I have had trouble finding a good one. These to me are very good: Ozawa BSO/DG Japan, Beinum/Concergebouw Philips, Kempe/Munich on Documents, Klemperer EMI, Levine CSO BMG, Jochum BPO DG, Jochum LPO EMI. Perhaps Abbado VPO Tower.jp, Wand NDR BMG, Tennstedt LPO EMI Japan, Kertesz VPO Eloquence, Paita/National Lodia. Controversial choices may be Giulini LAPO DG, Bohm BPO DG.



Historical: Walter NYPO Sony, Furtwangler NDR Music and Arts. 

thanks,

Bill


----------

